# need help regarding a car (automobile)!



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Buying a car next week - want a small 2 seater. Now, have viewed MG and MazdaMX5. Lovely to run. But, I'm getting mixed reports about the MG on web-sites and a little positivity about the MazdaMX5.....can anyone offer advice? Do you own any of these cars?

Would appreciate your help!

seán.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know too much about MG but a family member owned a Mazda sedan and traded it in about 3 years ago. He was satisfied with it except for the fact that the anti-freeze leaked and the mechanic couldn't fix this problem. He simply kept anti freeze on hand at all times in case of a leak. He traded it in for a civic to get better gas mileage. Anyway good luck finding the right car.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The MX5 is one of the great small, affordable, sporty convertibles, and that's the one you should get out of those two. Just don't drive with the top down unless you're an attractive woman or an older (distinguished-looking) man. Anyone else looks seriously uncool driving one of those with the top down.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> The MX5 is one of the great small, affordable, sporty convertibles, and that's the one you should get out of those two. Just don't drive with the top down unless you're an attractive woman or an older (distinguished-looking) man. Anyone else looks seriously uncool driving one of those with the top down.


Very helpful, thank-you. How about a tall dark attractive Irish chap? Could he drive topless (so to speak),,..?!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Get a Nissan Figaro


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Get a Nissan Figaro


What's you reasons?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Very helpful, thank-you. How about a tall dark attractive Irish chap? Could he drive topless (so to speak),,..?!


As long as you're wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> What's you reasons?


Because it's going to make a comeback when everyone goes 'all 90s' and you can always find it in a large car park.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Because it's going to make a comeback when everyone goes 'all 90s' and you can always find it in a large car park.


Yes, but if it was red I could end up looking like Noddy! I have an image to maintain!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> As long as you're wearing sunglasses.


And a Biggles scarf?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Old MGs are great, my father restores them, but this new model is only so-so. MX5's have a better reputation for handling, reliability etc - and as a Brit it pains me to say that!.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

bassClef said:


> Old MGs are great, my father restores them, but this new model is only so-so. MX5's have a better reputation for handling, reliability etc - and as a Brit it pains me to say that!.


Yeah I Lurve them old MG's....your thoughts on the MX5 concur with a lot of what I have been hearing. I feel, alas, my friend (MG) you wont be going to the ball after all....soz mate *hand on heart*....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My only caution comes from ignorance. Is the MX5 the same as the Miata? Ahem... if so, it has some reputation in the US as a 'girlie' car, commonly driven by college age young women who got it as a present from daddy.

But then, the 'manly' car in the same social stratum is apt to be a Hummer, eh?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> My only caution comes from ignorance. Is the MX5 the same as the Miata? Ahem... if so, it has some reputation in the US as a 'girlie' car, commonly driven by college age young women who got it as a present from daddy.
> 
> But then, the 'manly' car in the same social stratum is apt to be a Hummer, eh?


Exactly why I advised not to drive with the top down. (And, yes, the MX5 is the same as the Miata.)

Get a second-hand Alfa-Romeo.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Exactly why I advised not to drive with the top down. (And, yes, the MX5 is the same as the Miata.)
> 
> Get a second-hand Alfa-Romeo.


Oh my; the social vibes! I came fairly close to buying a (very) used Austin-Healy 300 once. Fortunately, the salesman couldn't get it started.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've worked in the motor trade for more years than I care to remember.
I have dealt with both these models
IMHO I would stear clear of the MG. There are issues around parts supply on certain items, they also ahve some reliability issues.
These are not the same as the "old" classics
The Mazda on the other hand has a reputation for being fairly bomproof and a good driver's car
BUT it is a bit on the girlie side, as has already been mentioned.
If it was my money, I'd have the MX5, buy a hat and sunglasses
Sorted


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Now wait just a cotton pickin minute - I'm not so sure I like this labeling of a car as 'girlie' .......and that _as_ a concern? Someone feeling a threat to their masculinity...come come....the thing has four wheels and gets you from A -B, it happens to look like a nifty little model...does that or the fact that you can ride 'topless' mean it's a 'girlie' car. Does a BMW convertible or Merc look girlie? Labeling is dangerous! You could say that all men who like classical music or opera are gay.....like your 'girlie' car theory in the US, here if you openly admitted that you loved classical music and opera and high-pitched sopranos you would be called, and no offence...a 'poof'. I'm not having a dig or starting anything - just don't accept the 'labels' - sorry you see I hate 'labels' and classing something on gender basis. I just believe that if you like / enjoy / believe in something you should go for it and enjoy it, and not feel influenced by how 'society' perceive something, or let that dictate your decision making.

*Strokes feathers back in place*


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I was going to comment on masculinity but i've realised i'm wearing girl's jeans and a cardigan.

My **** looks fantastic, though.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute - I'm not so sure I like this labeling of a car as 'girlie' .......and that _as_ a concern? Someone feeling a threat to their masculinity...come come....the thing has four wheels and gets you from A -B, it happens to look like a nifty little model...does that or the fact that you can ride 'topless' mean it's a 'girlie' car. Does a BMW convertible or Merc look girlie? Labeling is dangerous! You could say that all men who like classical music or opera are gay.....like your 'girlie' car theory in the US, here if you openly admitted that you loved classical music and opera and high-pitched sopranos you would be called, and no offence...a 'poof'. I'm not having a dig or starting anything - just don't accept the 'labels' - sorry you see I hate 'labels' and classing something on gender basis. I just believe that if you like / enjoy / believe in something you should go for it and enjoy it, and not feel influenced by how 'society' perceive something, or let that dictate your decision making.
> 
> *Strokes feathers back in place*




I'm pretty sure nobody here cares if you drive a girlie car.

Maybe there are aftermarket lakers for it; that would 'masculinize' it.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I was going to comment on masculinity but i've realised i'm wearing girl's jeans and a cardigan.
> 
> My **** looks fantastic, though.


LOL - I bet it does!!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody here cares if you drive a girlie car.
> 
> Maybe there are aftermarket lakers for it; that would 'masculinize' it.


Each to their own!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Mesa said:


> I was going to comment on masculinity but i've realised i'm wearing girl's jeans and a cardigan.
> 
> My **** looks fantastic, though.


Thank you for your response I'm sure ur ***** looks fantastic!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I drive a civic. I blast opera in it with the sunroof open. Anybody who has an issue with that can go **** themselves.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

couchie said:


> i drive a civic. I blast opera in it with the sunroof open. Anybody who has an issue with that can go **** themselves. :d


can i get a high five??


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My wife used to drive a Miata- until it met its end when she was rear-ended by an SUV. [Wife was okay, thank God.] It's probably the most mechanically sound car we've had in our last four. The one caveat is this- we get snow here in the American Northeast... and with rear-wheel drive and not much more than a ton of curb-weight, it's a sub-optimal bad-weather car.

That aside, we were really happy with it- and sorry to see it end like it did...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute - I'm not so sure I like this labeling of a car as 'girlie' .......and that _as_ a concern? Someone feeling a threat to their masculinity...come come....the thing has four wheels and gets you from A -B, it happens to look like a nifty little model...does that or the fact that you can ride 'topless' mean it's a 'girlie' car. Does a BMW convertible or Merc look girlie? Labeling is dangerous! You could say that all men who like classical music or opera are gay.....like your 'girlie' car theory in the US, here if you openly admitted that you loved classical music and opera and high-pitched sopranos you would be called, and no offence...a 'poof'. I'm not having a dig or starting anything - just don't accept the 'labels' - sorry you see I hate 'labels' and classing something on gender basis. I just believe that if you like / enjoy / believe in something you should go for it and enjoy it, and not feel influenced by how 'society' perceive something, or let that dictate your decision making.
> 
> *Strokes feathers back in place*





belfastboy said:


> Yes, but if it was red I could end up looking like Noddy! *I have an image to maintain!*


*Emphasis added*


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute - I'm not so sure I like this labeling of a car as 'girlie' .......and that _as_ a concern?
> *Strokes feathers back in place*


Fear not ...it's not a girlie car at all.

It's a hairdresser's car


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Fear not ...it's not a girlie car at all.
> 
> It's a hairdresser's car


At least it's not a footballer's car.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> At least it's not a footballer's car.


*sits back, ponders, finger on chin* "Footballers car, footballers wife"? Same description?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I drive a 2004 VW Jetta GLS (1.8 liter Turbo). A little expensive for routine maintenance, but certainly worth it for me in ride, handling and power, especially in mountainous terrain. I've driven VW's all my driving life - never had a lemon or any major problems with any of them, so I stick with something that I trust.


----------

